# Russian first aid.



## andrey

I certainly understand, not a lot of Russian looks here, but maybe somebody.. that nevertheless is grazed here.welcome all who interesting in Russian ambulans.


----------



## MrBrown

Yes hello my name is Brown, I am one of the helicopter medical doctors (if only in my mind)

Do tell us how emergency ambulance services in Russia are in terms of skill levels, education, staffing, treatment modalities etc

Brown would be quite interested to find out.

Thanks


----------



## CAO

I'll second that.  I'd love to hear about it.


----------



## lightsandsirens5

CAO said:


> I'll second that.  I'd love to hear about it.



Third that.


----------



## Wee-EMT

Vodka in IV bags??


----------



## andrey

Our system is based on absence paramedics on line.
Doctors treat patients in some disasters.All of them with University formation.
They Estimate a condition of the patient and appoint treatment.
Paramedics help them with.
We have speciall Crews cardiologists,Intensive therapy doctors,ect.
If it is required Hospitalization doctor solves a problem.
Except for vodka,russian unshaven mans like to drink gin and temples ,like going to russian bath. :wacko:


----------



## CAO

So your paramedics play more of a doctor's assistant roll than an extension of the physician?


----------



## andrey

No, they only doctors helpers.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic

Wee-EMT said:


> Vodka in IV bags??


I could use some of that about now..........


----------



## andrey

Samogon(traditional russian drink)better


----------



## FrostbiteMedic

andrey said:


> Samogon(traditional russian drink)better


Yeah, but I can function on vodka...not sure about the other one...


----------



## CAO

Haha, find a chance to learn about another culture.  End up talking about what they drink.

Gotta love EMTLife.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic

CAO said:


> Haha, find a chance to learn about another culture.  End up talking about what they drink.
> 
> Gotta love EMTLife.


Yeah....But it may add to our awareness of how to treat inebriated individuals from these countries (or, more likely, new ways to inebriate ourselves) lol


----------



## andrey

I do not think that our folk is always drunk ..inebriated.
Mistake  to think like that.
But i can share by ways of rising inebriated up.


----------



## Foxbat

Hi Andrey,
My name is Alex. I was born in Russia and my family moved to the US when I was a teenager; I volunteer here as an EMT.
If you read _feldsher.ru_ or _ambulances.ru_, you might have seen my article about American EMS. When I have time, I would actually like to write something similar in English about Russian EMS.

One thing I wanted to mention, is that Russian _feldschers_ are, in my opinion, closer to American PAs (physician assistants) then to American paramedics, because feldschers not only work on ambulances but also in hospitals.


----------



## Foxbat

frostbiteEMT said:


> Yeah, but I can function on vodka...not sure about the other one...


Samogon is basically like American moonshine.

In all seriousness, though, Russians don't drink that much. If you look at WHO stats, Russia has 20th place by alcohol consumption. British, Irish, French, Swiss, and Germans, for example, drink more than Russians


----------



## andrey

Yes!  usually there I am.My avatar the same
Привет, привет.It is very interesting to communicate some other peaple from over the world/
Mmmm...certanly i did not find paramedics equivalent in russian..in did.


----------



## MRE

In Soviet Russia; ambulance drives you!


----------



## El Russo

Hello ya'll from Texas. And privet Andrey and Alex. I'm also a Russki who came to the states when I was 10 years old. I remember ambulances in Russia being staffed by doctors, and paramedic is the equivalet to the EMT-B there, which also takes two years of school to become. In defense of the US EMS system, it's still relatively new, as far as I understand Russian EMS system has been arround twice as long as the US counterpart. But it's moving towards the more education and training. Especialy witht the advent of Licensed Paramedic, CCEMTP certs, ACLS, PALS, etc. I think we might see something close to a 4 year degree in posibly 10 years or so. This in part might be due to Obama care where nothing gets paid for (lol) and the need to evaluate, treat, and release on scene might become a real option, rather then waste tax payers money to book a room in the Emergency Department.h34r:


----------



## sihi

Hi!

As I know no paramedics in Russia, there are phisicians, _feldsher_'s, nurses and just drivers in Rus ambulance. 
Phisician team has nurse and driver
and feldsher team - feldsher + driver (+maybe second nurse/feldsher.)

Feldsher (chck Wikipedia) - they know medicine, they can diagnose/treat abdominal disorders, know EKG,.... but I believe they are not qualified in intensive care.
In rural regions come to "action" only feldsher, driver seats in the ambulance. 
Ambulance is very Soviet style.


----------



## bigbaldguy

I just came off shift and was working with a paramedic who is originally from Russia and the in charge paramedic is from the UK. It was great we would show up at a scene here in Texas they would start talking and the scene would go real quiet while everyone listened. There's nothing more ironic then a bunch of thick accent texans standing around discussing how funny other peoples accents are


----------



## andrey

I think this is not the most important thing at work.


In rural regions come to "action" only feldsher, driver seats in the ambulance.
Ambulance is very Soviet style.

Estonian ...it's just your envy то us russians


----------



## mycrofft

*Wonder about the nature and availability of sterile supplies?*

Americans are used to having more stuff on hand than they can use , then using it up anyway.


----------



## sihi

andrey said:


> I think this is not the most important thing at work.
> 
> 
> In rural regions come to "action" only feldsher, driver seats in the ambulance.
> Ambulance is very Soviet style.
> 
> Estonian ...it's just your envy то us russians



No, it is not true,
Na samom dele u menja domashnij jazyk russkij


----------



## andrey

sihi said:


> Na samom dele u menja domashnij jazyk russkij


Так Вы не эстонец?Estonians have always considered Russian as invaders,
but we do not have political discussion


----------



## andrey

mycrofft said:


> Americans are used to having more stuff on hand than they can use , then using it up anyway.


ат Russian contrary there is nothing to help sometimes


----------



## maksim

Андрюха, я что-то не пойму, ты в России? Или в Штатах?

Andrei, I have something I do not understand, you are in Russia? Or in the States?


----------



## firetender

*Welcome to the Forum!*

Happy to see some discussion going on about one more system. I, too, am interested...especially about earlier history (sources for review?) since someone mentioned Russia has had EMS in place for quite some time.

...and, I'm watching as well for unproductive tangents.


----------



## andrey

I am at russia.прикольно и тут русских встретить.Today i am at warking.I will read tomorow.


----------



## NomadicMedic

Any chance we can get some photos of Russian EMS equipment, vehicles or stations?

I know I'm curious.


----------



## andrey

Resuscitation kit








Our cars and styling.


----------



## maksim

Взаимно!
(Im aree  )
Some pics from Moscow
A hospital





Old Kenwood




A... communikator  + GPS


----------



## andrey

Ok.There are two russians on the site...It is banda(gange)


----------



## mycrofft

*No, it's a party!*

Hey, your ambulances have better view than ours, more like our old Cadillac or Suburban conversions.









........


----------



## andrey

and 


Its our klassick kind of car ...it its name shaitan arba


----------



## mycrofft

*Satan's what?*

Must not be that popular?


----------



## andrey

It is a slang expression-.s...wehicle (jok)


----------



## mycrofft

*The old Caddys and Suburbans could be very comfortable. but cramped.*

The Suburbans were prone to coming apart in rollover crashes, and neither was exceedingly good at offroad work.


----------



## andrey

The "caddy" looks like a wedding excort car. " Just meride"


----------



## maksim

> Cadillac or Suburban


Oh yes! Muscle Cars !!

Now my ambs - is mersedes sprinter.

earlier:


----------



## ALS777

Ahhh yes !! that was hilarious !!!  ....and I thought it was only me...... - a straight IV line 24/7...her chair time was ANYTIME!!!.... those other posts were equally hilarious!!!


----------



## mycrofft

???????????????


----------



## andrey

Hilarious Russian aid is...in did,realy,realy.


----------



## Oculuck

Andrey, post some pictures of your station, please.


----------



## andrey

IT is...


----------



## dtrojan07

frostbiteEMT said:


> I could use some of that about now..........



BETTER nebulize the Vodka than IV it


----------



## Oculuck

andrey said:


> IT is...



I bet its quite crowded in the back at times..


----------



## Oculuck

dtrojan07 said:


> BETTER nebulize the Vodka than IV it



When are they gonna start packing that in the drug box?


----------



## mycrofft

See, Russian care is better than ours. We give O2, they give O3.


----------



## maksim

mycrofft said:


> See, Russian care is better than ours. We give O2, they give O3.



Russian police have 02....


----------



## andrey

Russian police have 02.... yes almost forgotten name is milicya:rofl:
No..not crowded,it is some litle time of...place before, is almost always empty
Vodka is traditional food for some russians:rofl:


----------



## DmitryiS

Russian Disaster Medicine Service (Territorial center of disaster medicine of the Moscow region).
This is no ordinary ambulance. This service operates only during emergencies and disasters. But it belongs to the Ministry of Health, not the Ministry of Emergency Situations.

I wanted to insert a link to the video on youtube about our service, but you want to insert a link 5 posts. Unfortunately, they are unlikely to write. I understand a little, but do not speak English.

It may be out? (Please remove spaces in link.)

h ttp://w ww.youtube.com/watch?v=AO41c_ULAzs

I'm sorry, I do not know English. I use Google translator.


----------



## mycrofft

Don't apologize, the videos make me wish I had the talent to learn Russian. The slide show is very well done, especially the music. And I can identify with the guys out there in the cold, they have that look we all used to have doing that.

Some wild car crashes there, must have been really moving along.
Can you tell us more about the other YouTube videos that person posted? Or the person him/herself?


----------



## DmitryiS

mycrofft said:


> Can you tell us more about the other YouTube videos that person posted? Or the person him/herself?



I did this video. Unfortunately, there is only one. In the video, I am in the last frame in a red waistcoat, and in the car.

If you have any questions about emergency medicine in Russia - I will try to answer. How the language barrier will allow.


----------



## mycrofft

Spasebaw


----------



## DmitryiS

You are welcome. 

(My wife - a teacher of English. However, it does not work for a long time in the profession. But when she's around - to answer easier.)


----------



## andrey

OK.....ice is moved(russian prowerb) now ,it ill be more colleg here?
any way it really usefull.


----------



## FourLoko

We have a Russian fellow at our company. I love hearing his accent over the radio.


----------



## andrey

Sometims one russian can not understand other.... Inside Russia there are a lot of Tribes speaking in some piculiar way.


----------



## maksim

We here study English in school, then college or university ... approx. 10 years. Then - paid language courses ... but the pronunciation does not improve 

 Here's my working radio, by the way





Good old Kenwood .... made in China )))))


----------



## andrey

Hoary antiquity


----------



## maksim

Hmm ... hoary antiquity - is "Len" 40 MHz.
 I used the Motorola GM-300. That was 15 years ago. But that Motorola is still relevant.
Лён:


----------



## andrey

It is our special way of comunication


----------



## andrey

Perhaps someone tell us about interesting event.?


----------



## TREK

Hello guys! I saw a post on feldsher.ru and decide to join you.
Sorry for my bad english. I use google translator


----------



## 74restore

Privet! 

I am also Russian. While I was not born there,  my mother and her family were. (Im from Colorado). Russian culture is still very important to me, and I still speak fluently (although you wouldnt be able to tell as I have no accent)

Nice to see some other Russian people on here! 

bóodeem zdaróvye!


----------



## andrey

Ok, i see there are a lot of russians live all over the world
Here is ...other poin of hoke in,board of meeting folk
 Let,s get to make up a good place to communicate !!!!


----------



## DmitryiS

Try to tell you about the equipment of the brigade of Center of Disaster Medicine of Moscow region.

(More pictures will be inserted. I need two posts to be able to insert a link to photos).


----------



## DmitryiS

We repaired our permanent car after a road accident, and that's how it is arranged:

(More pictures will be inserted. I need more one posts to be able to insert a link to photos).


----------



## DmitryiS

Appearance of the car:





On the red band above the inscription: "Медицина Катастроф" - "Disaster Medicine".
On the door - the emblem of the Moscow region.
"112" - number of the single emergency telephone.


----------



## DmitryiS

Included lights:


----------



## DmitryiS

Cab front:





Right from the place of a doctor - a radio station:





Frequency range - "low band" - 40 MHz.


----------



## DmitryiS

General view of the the medical salon:


----------



## DmitryiS

Ventilator Vega-2 (an abbreviation of the words "gas ventilation and anesthesia"). Designed and made in Russia. It has a built-electric drive, does not depend on oxygen. Supported modes: SIMV, SPCV, CPAP, different modes of support, while maintaining the patient's breathing, high-frequency modes of ventilation. Can be removed from the mount and move with the patient.





Can be mounted on any surface.


----------



## DmitryiS

Oxygen Concentrator. Designed and made ​​in Russia. Gives the flow of 6 liters per minute, 94% oxygen. When setting the parameters of ventilation for an adult patient obtained by ventilation with 60% oxygen content. Time is not limited by oxygen supply. Still, there are two oxygen cylinders.





Control Panel oxygen concentrator. It is possible to connect the catheter to inhalation of oxygen or oxygen supply to the unit ventilator.


----------



## DmitryiS

Expiratory pressure of patient regulated by a mechanical valve:


----------



## DmitryiS

Patient monitor "Cardex". Registers an ECG, pulse oximetry, arterial blood pressure.


----------



## DmitryiS

Defibrillator, monitor and pacemaker "Zoll M-series". Made in Germany.


----------



## DmitryiS

Vacuum aspirator, an electric drive.


----------



## DmitryiS

Syringe pump.


----------



## DmitryiS

ECG. Designed and made ​​in Russia.


----------



## DmitryiS

Resuscitation bag.


----------



## DmitryiS

On the right wall hangs every little thing. At the back door - payloaders stretcher and vacuum mattress.


----------



## DmitryiS

Such was our car in 2010. Before getting into an accident.


----------



## DmitryiS

This is a automobiles that had been with us temporarily. While our car was repaired.


----------



## DmitryiS

We are based in the office building owned by a private person. Own premises, we do not have. The garage belongs to the local ambulance, a brigade based in a neighboring building the village polyclinics. We have one room where we watch.

View from the porch to our parking lot:





Our room:


----------



## DmitryiS

The brigade, have completed duty, in the morning on the base:





in 2010.


----------



## DmitryiS

Inside, a temporary car:





Bottom left - ventilator "Phase-21". Has an electric drive. Do not depend on oxygen. Out of date. Is no longer available. A excellent machine. Strong as a tank. Has been developed by order of military physicians.

At the top left - ventilator "TMT". The simplest device, powered by the pressure of oxygen. The main device of ordinary ambulances.

In the middle of a prefix to the apparatus "TMT" for anesthesia N2O.

Upper right - monitor "Axion" (ECG, SPO2, Blood pressure).

All the equipment made ​​in Russia.


----------



## andrey

Узнаю "родной" салон.
Yes, in did realy our "woiture"


----------



## TatuICU

DmitryiS said:


> Inside, a temporary car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom left - ventilator "Phase-21". Has an electric drive. Do not depend on oxygen. Out of date. Is no longer available. A excellent machine. Strong as a tank. Has been developed by order of military physicians.
> 
> At the top left - ventilator "TMT". The simplest device, powered by the pressure of oxygen. The main device of ordinary ambulances.
> 
> In the middle of a prefix to the apparatus "TMT" for anesthesia N2O.
> 
> Upper right - monitor "Axion" (ECG, SPO2, Blood pressure).
> 
> All the equipment made ​​in Russia.



That's 100% AWESOME!!!!

On a side note, I'd trade anything for a Russian EMS t-shirt or patch


----------



## hibiti87

TatuICU said:


> That's 100% AWESOME!!!!
> 
> On a side note, I'd trade anything for a Russian EMS t-shirt or patch



me too, me too


----------



## NomadicMedic

Me three!


----------



## para344

*здравствуйте!*

Dimitry,

I'm down in Krasnodar at the moment - should be up in Moscow for a couple od days at the end of July if you would like to catch up? I have some Australian patches if you would like them?

Paul


----------



## para344

*извините меня andrey*

Andrey! I must apologise - I meant to include you in this invitation as well!



para344 said:


> Dimitry,
> 
> I'm down in Krasnodar at the moment - should be up in Moscow for a couple od days at the end of July if you would like to catch up? I have some Australian patches if you would like them?
> 
> Paul


----------



## andrey

Sorry ,i live at Nizhniy Novgorod reg. I can not to meet you...sorry/
May be any body others...


----------

